# Grounded & Ungrounded split service



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Did what they were feeding need a neutral ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

GEORGE D said:


> Came across a split 1200 amp service today, (1) 600 MB panel and (1) 600 amp disconnect-to-panel. One was grounded and the other wasn't. The one with disco wasn't, although someone did pull neutrals with the SEC's, but taped them off inside disco....? Both are fed from same pad mount transfrmr. My only guess is the disco was replaced or something, and installer ordered without grounding kit, and decided it'd be alright.


Somehow I expect to find a seriously large 480 delta to 208Y120 transformer fed from the 'ungrounded power fraction.'


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Did what they were feeding need a neutral ?


No, all 3 phase loads, no neutrals.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the other panel, a few feet away.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

You still need the neutral as a low impedance ground fault path. Unless supervision and ground detectors are installed. Install a neutral kit or even a couple of lugs to the can. Unless it's corner grounded.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, can't imagine it being corner grounded since they both derive from same transformer.


----------

